# 210Rs Hitch?



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We are picking our 210rs up next Sat. I've decided to put the WD hitch on myself. Went to order the Equalizer from RVW and noticed a 1000# and a 1200# model. 
My TV is a 2006 1/2 Silverado 4x4. 5.3L with 342 gears. Anyone have a sugestion on witch one to order.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hitch bar size is based on your ideal tongue weight. They should be equal to 15% of the gross trailer weight or as close as you can get. If you are between go to the next bigger bars.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Teke said:


> We are picking our 210rs up next Sat. I've decided to put the WD hitch on myself. Went to order the Equalizer from RVW and noticed a 1000# and a 1200# model.
> My TV is a 2006 1/2 Silverado 4x4. 5.3L with 342 gears. Anyone have a sugestion on witch one to order.
> 
> Thanks


The 1000 will be fine for your setup.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We use 1000# bars for our 21rs.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

21RS towed by 07 Ford F150 4wd 5.4L 3.73LS w/1000# wt. distribution bars. Great setup.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

21RS here , using 1000# bars. Works Great!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

23RS with 1000lb bars - our Equalizer works awesome!

Pop! Creak! Pop! Groan!

-CC


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have the 1000# bars on our 21rs as well.

Can't agree more with the Pop, Creak, Goan, good stuff!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I ordered the 1000#. Should be here Thursday along with the new prodigy controller.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Best of luck with the 210RS. We have the same set-up except our TV is an 05. You will love it with the exception of the 3.42 gears they are aweful for towing.. Also make sure that you place a support under the bed while in transit or it will suddenly drop to the floor during your travels. Safe haulin'!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

X2 on Gonewild, the equalizer 1000# works great for out setup but you do certainly want to have a bunk support. You can have a look at the one I use, Bunk support , just open it up and adjust it so it is contacting the under side of the bunk. We had our rear slide break free from the overhead rails during a trip.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> X2 on Gonewild, the equalizer 1000# works great for out setup but you do certainly want to have a bunk support. You can have a look at the one I use, Bunk support , just open it up and adjust it so it is contacting the under side of the bunk. We had our rear slide break free from the overhead rails during a trip.


2 questions on this. One. Have a 09 dodge 1500 crew hemi with 392. Buying a 26rs. Would the 1000# bars be good for this? And what is the bunk support thing all about?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

This is my design for a rear slide brace.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=10340

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=10339

Locks in place with the screw and stays in place on rough roads. These braces also keep a level load on the rear seal.

Enjoy the new T.T.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

OutbackBrat said:


> X2 on Gonewild, the equalizer 1000# works great for out setup but you do certainly want to have a bunk support. You can have a look at the one I use, Bunk support , just open it up and adjust it so it is contacting the under side of the bunk. We had our rear slide break free from the overhead rails during a trip.


2 questions on this. One. Have a 09 dodge 1500 crew hemi with 392. Buying a 26rs. Would the 1000# bars be good for this? And what is the bunk support thing all about?
[/quote]

Not sure about the correct size for an equalizer for your rig, I would suspect you may need the 1200 # for a 26rs, I am sure you would loads of suggestion and detailed responses of the right choice of hitch setup if you started a new post. MY 05 HEMI 1500 QC 5.7 /392 for my 210RS but the 26rs is a bit heavier and you may find yourself wishing for the 2500.

The bunk support issue I can certainly tackle based on personal experience. The newer model rear slides, king bed models, have caused a few members to have issues with the rear bunk detaching from the over head supports during towing. I had mine fail on a trip and it caused damage to the over head track system on both sides as well as one of the locking bars on the rear of the TT. I had the rails replaced and the lock bar repaired and re-attached, since I have started using the bunk support I have not had a recurrence. It is just insurance IMO to avoid this failure occurring.

Link on failed rear slide and there are additonal ones , just search on rear slide or rear bed issues.


----------

